# ImageIcon viel zu groß



## Guest (4. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich erzeuge aus einer JPEG Datei mittels


```
ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon(filepath);
this.iconHeight = icon.getIconHeight();
```

ein Icon. filepath ist natürlich der Pfad zur Bilddatei. Jedoch ist das Icon viel zu groß. Wenn ich mir die Höhe ausgeben lasse, ist diese über 2000 Pixel groß. Ich dachte ein ImageIcon ist sehr klein. Wie kann ich aus der JPEG Datei ein "normal" großes Icon erstellen? So 100x100 Pixel? Und warum ist das ImageIcon selbst nicht schon viel kleiner?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich aus der JPEG Datei ein "normal" großes Icon erstellen? So 100x100 Pixel?




```
myLabel.setIcon(icon.getScaledInstance(100, 100, Image.SCALE_SMOOTH));
```



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum ist das ImageIcon selbst nicht schon viel kleiner?


Woher soll die Klasse wissen, wie groß du dein Icon haben willst?


----------



## hdi (4. Jan 2009)

Du kannst natürlich deine Image-Datei direkt auf die Grösse bringen, die du haben willst. (Mit einem Grafik-Programm)
Dann muss Java auch nix mehr zur Laufzeit skalieren (ich glaube das ist relativ aufwendig im Vergleich zu den meisten
anderen Dingen). 

Also wenn du dein Bild nicht dynamisch brauchst, oder nicht dutzend mal in verschiedenen Grössen, mach es direkt
auf die passende Grösse, dann wird es automatisch in dieser Grösse von Java geladen und angezeigt, und spart
Rechenzeit


----------

